# Inset stove installation problem.



## Palerider (12 Dec 2012)

I would like to fit an inset non boiler stove, the one I chose will fit snug to the fireback and no chimney flue liner is required ( to manufacturers specs that ), my problem is the fireplace hood is cast iron and part of the fireplace surround, on most chimneys the fireplace hood is detachable which makes installation of the inset stove a snip of a job.

Short of pulling the fireplace apart and cutting the hood from it's face and then refitting it seems I'm stuffed.

I've had two installers look at it and both say change the fireplace, cost €400 - €450, when a stove and installation is added it becomes cost prohibitive.

Anybody here encounter that issue..?


----------



## eire1977 (6 Jan 2013)

We're in the same boat so would like to know if there is another solution rather than replacing the fireplace surround.

Forking out an additional €400 on top of a stove would make us balk at doing it at all!!

Can a surround adapter be fitted to the existing surround and then the inset stove fitted to this adapter?


----------



## Leo (7 Jan 2013)

eire1977 said:


> Hi Mikef,
> 
> For whatever reasons, I can't attached images to this thread or send you a PM.


 
AAM doesn't support uploading pics.

Store the image with an online hosting service such as picasa, then link to the image there.


----------



## eire1977 (8 Jan 2013)

Pictures of the fireplace can be seen here:
[broken link removed]


----------



## IrishRain (16 Jan 2013)

We had the same problem and only solution was to remove the cast iron insert and replace with a differnt one.  You'd still keep the White Surround.  As far as I recall it cost a few hundred extra.
It was worth it though as even before the stove is lit the room is much warmer.


----------



## eire1977 (17 Jan 2013)

Hopefully it won't come to having to remove the black cast iron inset.   Taking the marble out would be a nasty job.  A few hundred extra is not  really an option at the moment.
We have been in contact with a fireplace/stove supplier in Galway and  the feedback we have got is that the hood would need to be cut away and a  custom made blanking plate fitted to provide a flush surface for the  stove to seal against.
Going into have a chat with them on Saturday and to get a price.  Fingers crossed it will come in under our max limit.


----------



## eire1977 (20 Jan 2013)

Update.  Went to 3 different stove places in Galway city on Saturday.

First place said the only way to fit a stove in our fireplace was to remove the whole fire place so that the cast iron surround can be removed and replaced with granite surround.  Then the fireback would need to be removed to fit the stove.  All in all €1600.  We swiftly thanked him for is time and left ... never to set foot inside the place again.

Second place, guy was very nice and knew his stuff.  Said that the hood in the existing cast iron surround would need to be removed and a plate fitted.  Gave us the option of removing the fireback or fitting a smaller stove and keeping fireback.  All in all, €800 to €1000, supply and fit.

Last place also knew their stuff and have the exact same cast iron surround in their show room so knew exactly what is involved.  Again the hood would need to be cut away and a steel plate fitted and then stove fitted to plate.  3 different stoves were offered all keeping the existing fireback and all in all, €790 - €840 supply and fitted.


----------



## Mol1 (19 Nov 2013)

Looking at inset stove, same cast iron surround as your photo but timber mantle, have been told we need to change to insert to granite to protect the mantle, dont want to add expense of change either the surround or mantle.  Just wondering how you got on with your stove?


----------



## GalwayMagpie (22 Nov 2014)

eire1977 said:


> Update.  Went to 3 different stove places in Galway city on Saturday.
> 
> First place said the only way to fit a stove in our fireplace was to remove the whole fire place so that the cast iron surround can be removed and replaced with granite surround.  Then the fireback would need to be removed to fit the stove.  All in all €1600.  We swiftly thanked him for is time and left ... never to set foot inside the place again.
> 
> ...



hi eire1977,

sorry to resurrect an old thread but would you mind letting me know which shop is shop #3?


----------



## Palerider (22 Nov 2014)

I ended up fitting a henley kells, total costs €800, stove is set on the hearth out from fireplace, very happy with the look and the performance, delighted I did not go for the insert stove at that time, there are so many inserts for sale second hand it makes me wonder what good they are...


----------



## GalwayMagpie (23 Nov 2014)

Interesting, I went into a stove shop a while back where the person in the shop advised me to go for an insert as the insert stoves work by convection rather that radiated heat. His advise was that unless you had a massive room go for the insert, otherwise you will not be able to sit in the same room as the stove.

So we have a gas fire in the house and we are considering putting in a stove, I occasionally work from home and I don't need to be heating the whole house, just living space is enough. Gas is far too expensive for this.

The guy in the shop advised that we may need to replace the hearth, bits of the fireplace. The thing is, I know so little about fireplaces, gas vs open fires, and what might need to be replaced, that I have no idea if he is telling the truth or not.  

So any advise on replacing a gas fire with a stove and which is more appropriate, insert or free standing, will be very much appreciated.


----------



## Shane007 (23 Nov 2014)

Before changing to solid fuel, have a look at the inset gas stoves. Valor do some really nice ones and are about 89% efficient. I've installed a few of them and feedback from customers is very good and economic to run. It might save you a lot of hassle converting to solid fuel.

In my own house I have a solid fuel inset Stanley Cara and love it. Heat is terrific from it and you correctly said, it works with convection rather than radiant heat. IMO much more effective heat from convected heat and much more comfortable to sit in front of.


----------



## fearbeag (24 Nov 2014)

Palerider said:


> I ended up fitting a henley kells, total costs €800, stove is set on the hearth out from fireplace, very happy with the look and the performance, delighted I did not go for the insert stove at that time, there are so many inserts for sale second hand it makes me wonder what good they are...



I also went with a Stove set on the hearth out from the fireplace. Works a treat


----------



## Sandals (24 Nov 2014)

fearbeag said:


> I also went with a Stove set on the hearth out from the fireplace. Works a treat



+1 only issue now we find is flat screen tv over the mantle needs to replaced every two yrs...we on our second stove as decided to get matching quartz hearth and background keeping our wood surround.  All in cream, stove is dover. First was mulberry n not as efficent in burning turf but had a better draw on chimmey...


----------



## flowerman (24 Nov 2014)

We went with a large Stovax multi fuel inset stove on our new build.The stove heats both downstairs and upstairs too,via 2 side heat vents with insulated ductings.
Im not a fan of hanging TVs off of chimney breast walls as I get neck creak so I prefer my TV to be on a TV cabinet at sitting level.

Also a fireplace and/or a stove is a feature in itself,so thats how we treat ours.


----------



## Leo (24 Nov 2014)

[FONT=&quot]Reminder: Please keep all posts seeking recommendations in the Recommend tradesmen and suppliers forum.[/FONT]


----------



## Guns N Roses (12 Dec 2014)

Lauragie said:


> Hi eire1977, I am looking at putting in an insert stove and the quote I got is nearly 3k which seems mad and  totally not in my budget.



What brand & model of stove are you being quoted for? 

Also what size room are you trying to heat?


----------

